
When Will AWS Move Up the Stack to Real Applications? - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/02/03/will-aws-move-stack-real-applications/
======
PaulHoule
They have tried and so far nobody cares.

When they announced Zolcalo at an AWS summit at the Javits Center the
indifference was palpable.

